# Distressed momma??



## Leighla (Apr 30, 2012)

Brought home a VERY pregnant Dalmatian Molly today, my other girl, Nyx died after giving birth the other day, so I couldn't resist! But ever since I brought her home, and got her settled in and what not, she's been non stop swimming up and down and back and forth, and hardly stops. Is she just stressed out or what?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Is she almost at the time of labor? She might be stressed because of almost bearing fry. Who knows. I don't. I'm just guessing.


----------



## Bethydan (Mar 22, 2012)

They will tend to act a little weird when they're getting close to birth or labor.


----------



## Leighla (Apr 30, 2012)

Yeah. I thought it could be that, plus bringing her home, or both. But she's still going at it, back and forth, and up and down etc etc.


----------

